# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  LIBRAX -- ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ;

## valentina

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αναζητώντας στο google πληροφορίες για το librax βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο site. Είμαι κι εγώ από αυτούς που βασανίζονται (από το 1988 παρακαλώ) από άγχη, φοβίες, κρίσεις πανικού και όλα τα "απαραίτητα" (ψυχοσωματικά). Τον τελευταίο χρόνο, αφού έχω περάσει από τα στάδια ταχυκαρδιών, πονοκεφάλων, ιλίγγων, αστάθειας και πολλά πολλά άλλα, άρχισα να έχω ενοχλήσεις στο έντερο. Είχα παλιά κολίτιδα αλλά μετά από θεραπεία μέσω ομοιοπαθητικής για το άγχος είχα απαλλαγεί για 15 χρόνια περίπου. Τώρα όμως 3 φορές με πιάνουν πόνοι στην κοιλιά και στο στομάχι, κάποιες φορές πολύ δυνατοί. Την πρώτη και δεύτερη φορά για 10-12 μέρες πρόσεχα τη διατροφή και έπαιρνα doralin. Μετά τη δεύτερη φορά ο γιατρός μου πρότεινε να πάρω Librax γιατί όλα είναι από το άγχος (αφού έκανα όλες τις μικροβιολογικές εξετάσεις και υπέρηχο άνω και κάτω κοιλίας) αλλά μόνο που είδα ότι είναι με διαγράμμιση και περιέχει ηρεμιστικό δεν το δοκίμασα καν. Αλλά το καλοκαίρι με ξανάπιασε το ίδιο που κράτησε πάλι 10 μέρες και τώρα από χθες πάλι τα ίδια. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν μήπως αυτή τη φορά τον ακούσω και πάρω τα Librax. Μόνο που οι οδηγίες είναι στα γερμανικά και γαλλικά και ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει παραπάνω πράγματα γι' αυτό το χάπι, τι παρενέργειες έχει κλπ..... Να είστε όλοι καλά και να προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας γιατί κανείς άλλος δεν θα το κάνει για σας.

----------


## keep_walking

Θα σου εδινα ιστοσελιδα στο internet την πρωτη που βγαζει το google αλλα μαλλον το εχεις ψαξει ηδη.
Εκει γραφει και για τυχον παρενεργειες.
Εν Ελλαδι αυτο που ξερω οτι το φαρμακο ανηκει στην κατηγορια με την κοκκινη γραμμη δηλαδη ως ναρκωτικο σαν το lexotanil.
Προσωπικα δεν παιρνω κατι για το αγχος αλλα μπορει να παρω στο μελλον μιας και υποφερω απο αυτο και θελω να βελτιωσω την ποιοτητα ζωης μου.
Απο την αλλη βεβαια δεν θελω να επιβαρυνω περισσοτερο τον οργανισμο μου με φαρμακα μιας και παιρνω 30 mg abilify ημερησιως.

----------


## zoe_23

paidia apto agxow ti symptvmata emfanisate?egv 10 xronia polla....ουραστηκα ομοιοπαθητικος εδω λαμια δεν υπαρχει

----------


## raphsssodos

Γεια σου valentina,
τον γιατρό που σου το συνέστησε και σου το χορήγησε τον ρώτησες για τις παρενέργειες;

----------


## valentina

ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ...ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ DEPON ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ \"ΨΙΡΙΖΑ\" ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## send_me_an_angel

valentina παίρνω τα librax μαζί με controloc για το έλκος που έχω.
Όσον αφορά τις παρενέργιες στην αρχη μόνο ένιωθα έντονη υπνηλία.
Ένιωθα να με ναρκώνουν όμως η αλήθεια είναι πως με βοήθησαν πολύ.
Σου πρότινω να άκουσεις τον γιατρό σου!

----------

